# Stocking a 29 gal, any fish suggestions???



## newbie fishie (Oct 30, 2010)

Hey everyone, I am setting up a 29 gal tank and would like some assistance in the form of what fish to occupy the tank. It is a fresh start containing just gravel, and is in the process of cycling. It has an ac70 for filtration. I would like a colorful tank of fish, but also want a happy & peaceful community. Ciclids are colorful but can be aggressive. I would love any thoughts and suggestions from evertyone, I also have a 66 gal that will be my next proect. I am also very new to this, so any help is greatly appreciated... Thanks


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

pick a favor fish, then I can suggest something that will work around it.


----------



## newbie fishie (Oct 30, 2010)

Hey Charles, I'm open to suggestions and pics of some options... Gravel is orange and black.


----------



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

I can't wait to see all the suggestions. I'm always open to new ideas as well.

My 29 gallon currently houses 9 Espei Rasboras, 8 Neon Tetras, 2 Otocinclus (Survivors) and a Neon Blue Dwarf Gourami (replaced the Honey Gourami). I also have some Malaysian Trumpet Snails and an Assassin Snail to dig through my sand. 

I find the tank to be quite colourful. Maybe Cardinal Tetras would make a bigger impact and are apparently hardier than Neons.

Good luck!


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

29 gallon, I haven't had my coffee at Amelia's Restaurant on 12street yet...so forgive any direction that you may find a bit odd....

I agree with Charles, pick one favorite fish, and build a community around it.....I love my bn plecos...a wonderful fish for any tank, I don't have but 3 to 5 corys are always cute....you can go with the albino for a bit of white color on the bottom....then get some rams from Richard, they are cheep and one very colorfull fish...top off with a variety or one color of platy and some guppies.....mix this all up with some plants and you should have a nice tank....

Or go with a wide variety of gouramis...one of my favorite, add a red tail black shark, just one, some albino corys and it should look nice...what ever you do, have fun....

Now with all this said, I would also sugget if you decide for not too much color, but spectacular personality, and great fun....and ease of care....convicts, convicts, convicts.... they are my favorite...just one pair would look great.....lol.....but there is not much color there.....good luck...


----------



## corad96 (Nov 24, 2010)

well, it is good to pick a veriety of different types(bottom feeders, middle swimmers, and and top swimmers. I am going to start new and i think i will get a pleco(CAUTION PLECOS CAN GROW VERY LARGE. My tank is going to be around 60g's), I have some cherry barbs in a 5g right now and they are very hardy, friendly, and are also bottom feeders. I am also getting some gouramis. gouramis come in all sorts of shapes, colours, and sizes. Guppy's are also very colourful and pretty hardy as well. Angelfish can add a great and beautiful display. Goldfish are very hardy as well, but most grow very large so try and research the fish you like or are interested in.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

rummynose tetras!


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

apistogramma pandoru (Charles has them right now) I have hed them before and I liked them a lot. Very peaceful for a apisto and nice looking fish and easy to breed.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

katienaha said:


> rummynose tetras!


That was going to be my recommendation as well. Love rummies. They school nicely and look really cool. I'd also add some cories, maybe 1 or 2 L200's or L201's, and some german blue rams for a larger scale fish. Some dwarf gouramis would also look cool swimming through the school of rummies.

Or, a breeding pair of discus


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i like fishkeepers idea a planted tank with mebbe a pair of rams, a nice BN pleco, and a few cory's

your 66G would be a better size for cichlids as your next project

have fun!


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

About 20 pygmy corydoras plus half a dozen German blue rams would be nice. But I also like rummynose tetras, like Katienaha said.


----------

